# Can I take my dog out tommorow?



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

A question for the officers or someone that knows what they are talking about. Can I take my GSP out tomorrow at a wildlife park that is stocked with pheasant just to get him used to the run?


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

if you dont shoot wouldnt know why not. Us beagle guys do that all year


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

My dad has been running my 2 labs and his lab at resthevan this week the dogs have flushed ten pheasants on two runs six Monday and for today. I took a drive around resthevan Sunday and seen 4 birds along the road. I think the state released a few more birds this year.


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

yes, i'll be a CC tomorrow for some free training. If the weather permits go towards the evening


----------



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

Have to have a hunting license to run dogs in season.


----------

